# Can my pants be fixed?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes. Take them to a tailor (or your local cleaners) and ask them to patch them up. They make patches out of Goretex and other waterproof materials (like for tents), so you might have to find one of those online first.

After you get them back, wash the pants in Nikwax, or use another similar water-proofiness restoration product.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Yes. Take them to a tailor (or your local cleaners) and ask them to patch them up. They make patches out of Goretex and other waterproof materials (like for tents), so you might have to find one of those online first.
> 
> After you get them back, wash the pants in Nikwax, or use another similar water-proofiness restoration product.


Thanks bro! I just ordered a gore-tex repair kit and Nikwax waterproofing kit. Both seem like solid investments.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

You can get seam seal (get the one for clothing, not tent) and Tenacious tape which is transparent from REI. It is very strong and you don't have to worry about color matching

I also have the same pants


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

How long does the patch last?

I love my smarty pants and I'd have to have a tear like that in it.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I would sew a patch on, even after using the iron-on adhesive. That way it is sure to stay put until you manage to tear a hole in the patch or bust hard enough to rip the threads and tear away the adhesive (unlikely).


----------



## SixPak (Dec 31, 2010)

Empty V said:


> So back in the day my old roommate borrowed my 686 smarty pants and somehow created tear in the knee about 1" long. Can these be repaired/patched?
> 
> Thanks!


Time for new pants, man.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

SixPak said:


> Time for new pants, man.


First post = retarded post?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Get the clear adhesive tape and aqua or seam seal. Tape over the hole then apply aqua seal over it. The repair will be stronger than any other part of your pants. You will have a little gel blob, but it's way less noticeable than duct tape. I've done this repair already this season and it's bomber.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Get the clear adhesive tape and aqua or seam seal. Tape over the hole then apply aqua seal over it. The repair will be stronger than any other part of your pants. You will have a little gel blob, but it's way less noticeable than duct tape. I've done this repair already this season and it's bomber.


I'm a diver and my first instinct was to use aquaseal. I've got an REI 20min from me so I'll stop buy and see what they've got. Thanks!


----------



## SixPak (Dec 31, 2010)

Empty V said:


> First post = retarded post?


Like you have been around here for years? LMAO!!
Btw, love your " back in the days " retarded posts.....with your all your dinosaur equipments. Get with the time, dude!

Sorry man, the truth hurts!


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

SixPak said:


> Like you have been around here for years? LMAO!!
> Btw, love your " back in the days " retarded posts.....with your all your dinosaur equipments. Get with the time, dude!
> 
> Sorry man, the truth hurts!


Second post = Retarded post. I sincerely hope you wear a helmet.


----------



## SixPak (Dec 31, 2010)

Are you 80 yrs old? You got all riled up just because I suggested you get new pants? 
You're apparently too old for this sport. I also suggest you take up cross-crountry skiing or something easy going like that. Better yet how about water skiing? 

Chill out, dude.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

SixPak said:


> Are you 80 yrs old? You got all riled up just because I suggested you get new pants?
> You're apparently too old for this sport. I also suggest you take up cross-crountry skiing or something easy going like that. Better yet how about water skiing?
> 
> Chill out, dude.


Third post = Retardeder Post. Now I'm hoping that you wear a helmet everywhere you go.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SixPak said:


> Are you 80 yrs old? You got all riled up just because I suggested you get new pants?
> You're apparently too old for this sport. I also suggest you take up cross-crountry skiing or something easy going like that. Better yet how about water skiing?
> 
> Chill out, dude.


Cross-country skiing is not all that easy going. It actually takes some good cardio to do. In fact, doing a mellow run on a snowboard is much easier as you can just let your snowboard ride. 

Water skiing takes good physical strength as well as cardio.

And nobody is too old for this sport. Are you suddenly going to give up snowboarding after a certain age? I don't think so. 

/EndRant

Seriously though, Empty was asking if his pants can be fixed. All you responded with was "Time for new pants man" without an inkling as to why you suggest that.

Maybe saying your post was "retarded" wasn't the best response, but you took it a step further with your responses thereafter.

/TwoCents


----------



## Mishtar (Jan 15, 2011)

You guys just saved me having to buy a new pair of pants. I had mine rip a year ago and brought them to a tailor and she fixed them by putting a leather patch on which did nothing but allow my ass to get soaked every time it is warm out. Hopefully this will put my pants back to their previous glory!


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I did the repair the other night. I took the triple redundancy route and first used the the Seam Grip seam sealer, let it cure for 15min, then applied Tenacious Tape to both the inside and outside then put on a gore-tex patch. After about 20min I ironed out the patch as well. I think it turned out solid and highly recommend this process.


----------

